# Tropheus & Frontosa



## andy1985 (Sep 10, 2007)

HI I just wanted to know if both can be kept in the long run together. I know i would have to meet both dietry requirements.


----------



## andy1985 (Sep 10, 2007)

Also i also heard if tropheuses eat some meaty food it can kill them is this true


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

andy1985 said:


> Also i also heard if tropheuses eat some meaty food it can kill them is this true


Yes, and the Tropheus activity level is too high for frontosa, and they tend to nip at their fins. Not a good mix.


----------



## fubu56 (Aug 23, 2008)

Simple answer is NO ! These fish have very different diet requirements so keeping them together over time would not be wise. Tropheus are best kept in groups and any tank mates should be able to be fed the same diet .


----------



## andy1985 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok thank you for the info. How many tropheus could u fit in a 48 x 12" w and 18 high?


----------



## fubu56 (Aug 23, 2008)

Between 16 and 20- fish. Make sure you have more than enough filtering and lots of water circulation !!!


----------



## willz (May 2, 2011)

andy1985 said:


> Ok thank you for the info. How many tropheus could u fit in a 48 x 12" w and 18 high?


Actually, the correct answer to this question is 0 tropheus. Tropheus require a MINIMUM 75 Gallon tank. Those dimensions are for a 44 gallon tank, if they are correct you should not put any tropheus in it. Get some shellies or julies and save your money for a proper tank for the fish you hope to some day keep.

Also, not to be rude, but the fact that you asked if you could house Frontosa in with Tropheus in a 44 gallon tank tells me that you may want to read a LOT more about the fish you hope to keep before you set up any kind of a tank. Frontosa can get up to 12" long, so obviously you don't want to keep them in a tank that is 12" wide.


----------



## andy1985 (Sep 10, 2007)

Sorry the frontosa would be going into a 72" 36"w 24" h tank.

Someone In my local fish shop said he had kept fronts with them and he said he feed novorift 2 days then feed 1 day novotang fish food with NLS.

Just wonder what the experts think.

I have kept fish for 10 years. Just never tropheous before.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

You could feed them NLS and they would be fine, however, keeping them i the same tank would be a nightmare for the fronts. It would be like throwing a poodle in a yard full of pitbulls.


----------



## Gunjee (Sep 2, 2008)

I have a newly established 75 gallon tank. I am sure that the users on this thread have much more experience than me, so take their advice.

But I added 7 trophs and 1 frontosa to my tank this past Wednesday. The frontosa is slightly larger than the trophs. The trophs are rather aggresive towards one another, but don't seem to pay the frontosa any mind. In fact, they keep their distance most of the time.

I am feeding them spirulina flakes, and plan to add some spinach and seaweed to their diet as well. I understand that the frontosa requires a meaty diet, however I am going to keep it on a veggie diet for now. I also plan on adding a Calvus and a couple of Chalinochromis Brichardi in the next week or so.


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Tropheus are voracious feeders. Even if the activity/stress level were not a factor (it likely will be), and even if you fed a diet passable for all, there would still the problem of all the fish getting their share of the food without any getting overfed, which could be disastrous. To the OP, a Tropheus/front mix would just have too many strikes against it to recommend to anyone.


----------

